# Medical News Today- Understanding and managing non-coeliac gluten sensitivity: "We are all on a learning curve", says UK expert



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The newly-emerged clinical syndrome non-coeliac gluten sensitivity continues to puzzle gastroenterologists and other medical professionals, as scientists and clinicians grapple to understand the condition and how best to manage it...

View the full article


----------

